# Forest Pines 29/30th May



## Leftie (May 7, 2010)

Smiffy.

Any places still available??

If so, Dhan and I would like to help make up the numbers.


----------



## bobmac (May 7, 2010)

I'm sure Smiffy said the more the merrier.
Plus I'll be able to see your swing and see if it's as bad as Smiffy says it is


----------



## Smiffy (May 7, 2010)

Smiffy.

Any places still available??

If so, Dhan and I would like to help make up the numbers.
		
Click to expand...

If you are definite Rog, I have two spaces left. Â£100.00 each. Definites??????


----------



## Leftie (May 7, 2010)

Sold  

Mrs Leftie is considering divorce proceedings


----------



## Leftie (May 7, 2010)

There's not a lot of hope Bob  

I would play the other way round but that would make it too easy, and I do like a challenge.


----------



## USER1999 (May 7, 2010)

Can I still cancel? I am very particular about who I play with. Smurfs are defo not acceptable. Especially old ones.


----------



## Region3 (May 7, 2010)

Sold  

Mrs Leftie is considering divorce proceedings   

Click to expand...

Bring her with you... then my missus wouldn't be the ONLY non-golfer there


----------



## USER1999 (May 7, 2010)

No, Smiffy is a non golfer, he just won't accept it.


----------



## centuryg5 (May 8, 2010)

Bring her with you... then my missus wouldn't be the ONLY non-golfer there  

[/QUOTE]I'm taking a lady,a non golfer,the pair can put the world to rights,and leave us boys alone


----------



## Region3 (May 8, 2010)

Bring her with you... then my missus wouldn't be the ONLY non-golfer there 

Click to expand...

I'm taking a lady,a non golfer,the pair can put the world to rights,and leave us boys alone   

[/QUOTE]

Does Smiffy know? I'm sure he thinks everyone else is playing golf


----------



## Smiffy (May 8, 2010)

Does Smiffy know? I'm sure he thinks everyone else is playing golf 

Click to expand...

Not a problem.. 
With all the "no shows" it all got a bit confusing, but I can change Bills room to a double quite easily.
PM sent Bill, but if you could confirm that your wife is definitely coming I will contact Forest Pines straight away.


----------



## Smiffy (May 8, 2010)

TEAM GOLF MONTHLY

1 CENTURYG5 DEPOSIT PAID
2 MURPHTHEMOG DEPOSIT PAID
3 TIMBERBONCE DEPOSIT PAID
4 TEEGIRL DEPOSIT PAID
5 HTL DEPOSIT PAID
6 GRUMPYJOCK DEPOSIT PAID
7 REGION3 DEPOSIT PAID
8 RICKG DEPOSIT PAID (BUT NOT BANKED)
9 BOBMAC DEPOSIT PAID
10 VIG
11 GLENN (VIG'S SON)
12 LEFTIE (DEPOSIT PAID)
13 DHAN (DEPOSIT PAID)

TEAM GOLF MAGIC

1 SMIFFY/SMUFTER DEPOSIT PAID
2 JAHMOO DEPOSIT PAID
3 JONJERRE DEPOSIT PAID
4 THE CROW DEPOSIT PAID
5 LITTLEINJUNGURU DEPOSIT PAID
6 THE BLACK CAT DEPOSIT PAID
7 THE GOLDEN FERRET DEPOSIT PAID
8 BIGGER AL DEPOSIT PAID
9 NORMAN PORRITT DEPOSIT PAID
10 EWAN PORRITT DEPOSIT PAID 

Thanks Leftie and Dhan for stepping in and helping out,  *but I still have one space available if anyone else is interested.* 
Rob2 did notify me sometime ago that he couldn't make it but with all the confusion I forget to take his name off the list.
So as I say,  *ONE SPACE STILL AVAILABLE*


----------



## Timberbonce (May 8, 2010)

My other half is coming and she is a non golfer.


----------



## Smiffy (May 8, 2010)

My other half is coming and she is a non golfer.
		
Click to expand...

Bugger!! I'd forgotten about that too!!
So as far as I can make out, three guys are bringing non golfing partners yeah?

Timberbonce
Region3
CenturyG5

As I say, it's not a problem I can upgrade the rooms from to doubles for you but with all the chopping and changing (not by yourselves I hasten to add) I have got a bit confused. 
Please could you confirm that the above is the case and I will get on to Forest Pines later today/tomorrow.
Rob


----------



## bobmac (May 8, 2010)

So Smiffy, I hope I can rely on you to volunteer to organise this fixture again next year?


----------



## Smiffy (May 8, 2010)

So Smiffy, I hope I can rely on you to volunteer to organise this fixture again next year? 

Click to expand...

There is not going to be a "next year"...I don't think.
If there is, it will be mahoosive deposits up front.
Problem has been trying to keep tabs on it on both forums Bob. All got a bit confusing and I don't mind admitting that 
a) I overestimated the uptake
b) I bit off more than I can chew


----------



## Timberbonce (May 8, 2010)

Yes I can confirm for definate that my wife is coming with me. You did tell me you had already sorted the room. I'm not complaining I'm just reminding you incase you have already done it.


----------



## Smiffy (May 8, 2010)

Yes I can confirm for definate that my wife is coming with me. You did tell me you had already sorted the room. I'm not complaining I'm just reminding you incase you have already done it.
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry. You will get ya double room, complete with live video link to the forum


----------



## Smiffy (May 8, 2010)

Have just emailed Forest Pines
Have 4 x double rooms
9 x twin rooms
1 x single 

Sorted, and sorry for the confusion


----------



## Timberbonce (May 8, 2010)

Nice one smiffy. Thanks mate. I hope we get full on maids service and turn down. A full body masag before and after all rounds wouldn't go amiss. If ya wouldn't mind mate. .....

You will have to moisturise your hands first though m8.


----------



## Smiffy (May 8, 2010)

Nice one smiffy. Thanks mate. I hope we get full on maids service and turn down. A full body masag before and after all rounds wouldn't go amiss. If ya wouldn't mind mate. .....

You will have to moisturise your hands first though m8. 

Click to expand...

And you would have to grow a pair of shirt spuds


----------



## bobmac (May 8, 2010)

And you would have to grow a pair of shirt spuds


Click to expand...

Is that the same as jacket potatoes?


----------



## centuryg5 (May 8, 2010)

Nice one smiffy. Thanks mate. I hope we get full on maids service and turn down. A full body masag before and after all rounds wouldn't go amiss. If ya wouldn't mind mate. .....

You will have to moisturise your hands first though m8. 

Click to expand...

 For a few extra quid,Smiffy will turn his hand to anything


----------



## Timberbonce (May 8, 2010)

And you would have to grow a pair of shirt spuds


Click to expand...

Lol... You haven't met me before have you?


----------



## vig (May 8, 2010)

Smiffy

I want continental breakfast, semi skimmed milk and satin sheets. And, is that thai massage still on?


----------



## USER1999 (May 8, 2010)

Breakfast isn't breakfast unless it comes from a frying pan. 

Fried muesli. Not my favouite.


----------



## Smiffy (May 9, 2010)

Smiffy
I want continental breakfast with semi skimmed milk
		
Click to expand...

I thought you liked a bit of sausage in the morning????

Looking at the size of you I don't think you've ever seen a continental breakfast in your life.
Made me laugh at Nairn when somebody said "Who's that gutbucket on the 18th green?"


----------



## bobmac (May 9, 2010)

Made me laugh at Nairn when somebody said "Who's that gutbucket on the 18th green?"
    

Click to expand...

I wasn't at Nairn


----------



## Smiffy (May 9, 2010)

Made me laugh at Nairn when somebody said "Who's that gutbucket on the 18th green?"
    

Click to expand...

I wasn't at Nairn  

Click to expand...

I know you weren't Bob. They would have said "Who's that bald headed gutbucket on the 18th green" had you been


----------



## bobmac (May 9, 2010)

I know you weren't Bob. They would have said "Who's that bald headed gutbucket on the 18th green" had you been


Click to expand...

Harsh but true.
I'm currently using an old V-Easy to knit myself a syrup, do you want one too?


----------



## Smiffy (May 9, 2010)

I know you weren't Bob. They would have said "Who's that bald headed gutbucket on the 18th green" had you been


Click to expand...

Harsh but true.
I'm currently using an old V-Easy to knit myself a syrup, do you want one too?
		
Click to expand...

Just need a patch for the solar panel at the moment Bob.
I've still got enough left for a comb over


----------



## vig (May 9, 2010)

Smiffy
I want continental breakfast with semi skimmed milk
		
Click to expand...

I thought you liked a bit of sausage in the morning????

Looking at the size of you I don't think you've ever seen a continental breakfast in your life.
Made me laugh at Nairn when somebody said "Who's that gutbucket on the 18th green?"
    

Click to expand...

I'll correct you there, twice!
Firstly, I am partial to a continental breakfast, I find it gets me started better and just leaves enough room for a full English.
Secondly, I actually think that Birdieman is thinner than you so it's a bit unfair to refer to him as a gutbucket. 
     

BTW, couldn't have been me cos I don't think I went on the 18th at Nairn


----------



## bobmac (May 9, 2010)

I have one more definate for you Rob.
Brian off about 18 who is coming to Forest pines


----------



## Smiffy (May 10, 2010)

I have one more definate for you Rob.
Brian off about 18 who is coming to Forest pines 

Click to expand...

Absolutely brilliant Bob. Thanks very much for helping out. But I still have one place to fill. "Bigger Al" has finally replied to my PM's and emails and sadly, will not be attending.
So one place still available at Â£100.00. Going to be a great week-end. 
It would be great if somebody else came along and made up the 24.

*TEAM GOLF MONTHLY  

1 CENTURYG5 DEPOSIT PAID 
2 MURPHTHEMOG DEPOSIT PAID 
3 TIMBERBONCE DEPOSIT PAID 
4 TEEGIRL DEPOSIT PAID 
5 HTL DEPOSIT PAID 
6 GRUMPYJOCK DEPOSIT PAID 
7 REGION3 DEPOSIT PAID 
8 RICKG DEPOSIT PAID (BUT NOT BANKED) 
9 BOBMAC DEPOSIT PAID 
10 VIG 11 GLENN (VIG'S SON) 
12 LEFTIE (DEPOSIT PAID) 
13 DHAN (DEPOSIT PAID)  

 TEAM GOLF MAGIC  

1 SMIFFY/SMUFTER DEPOSIT PAID 
2 JAHMOO DEPOSIT PAID 
3 JONJERRE DEPOSIT PAID 
4 THE CROW DEPOSIT PAID 
5 LITTLEINJUNGURU DEPOSIT PAID 
6 THE BLACK CAT DEPOSIT PAID 
7 THE GOLDEN FERRET DEPOSIT PAID 
8 BRIAN (BOBMAC'S FRIEND) DEPOSIT PAID 
9 NORMAN PORRITT DEPOSIT PAID 
10 EWAN PORRITT DEPOSIT PAID *


----------



## Smiffy (May 11, 2010)

Great news....have now got the much needed player from the Golf Magic site, "Dasher" who plays off 15. So we now have the magic 24.
Once I hear back from Forest Pines with confirmation of the tee times I will post them up.
Fantastic news, should be a superb week-end.

Fourball betterball on Saturday afternoon and singles on Sunday morning. Cushty!!

*TEAM GOLF MONTHLY  

1 CENTURYG5 DEPOSIT PAID 
2 MURPHTHEMOG DEPOSIT PAID 
3 TIMBERBONCE DEPOSIT PAID 
4 TEEGIRL DEPOSIT PAID 
5 HTL DEPOSIT PAID 
6 GRUMPYJOCK DEPOSIT PAID 
7 REGION3 DEPOSIT PAID 
8 RICKG DEPOSIT PAID (BUT NOT BANKED) 
9 BOBMAC DEPOSIT PAID 
10 VIG 
11 GLENN (VIG'S SON) 
12 LEFTIE (DEPOSIT PAID)   

 TEAM GOLF MAGIC  

1 SMIFFY DEPOSIT PAID 
2 JAHMOO DEPOSIT PAID 
3 JONJERRE DEPOSIT PAID 
4 THE CROW DEPOSIT PAID 
5 LITTLEINJUNGURU DEPOSIT PAID 
6 THE BLACK CAT DEPOSIT PAID 
7 THE GOLDEN FERRET DEPOSIT PAID 
8 BRIAN (BOBMAC'S FRIEND) DEPOSIT PAID 
9 NORMAN PORRITT DEPOSIT PAID 
10 EWAN PORRITT DEPOSIT PAID
11 DASHER DEPOSIT PAID
12 DHAN DEPOSIT PAID *


----------



## rickg (May 11, 2010)

Well done Smiffy......knew you'd get there in the end!!


----------



## Smiffy (May 11, 2010)

Well done Smiffy......knew you'd get there in the end!!  

Click to expand...

I'm glad you were confident!!
Now this new guy is coming from Gwent.
Anyone else coming from that area he could do a car share with or meet up with on the way???


----------



## bobmac (May 11, 2010)

Great news....have now got the much needed player from the Golf Magic site,
		
Click to expand...

Shame you're going to loose


----------



## Smiffy (May 11, 2010)

Great news....have now got the much needed player from the Golf Magic site,
		
Click to expand...

Shame you're going to loose 

Click to expand...

You reckon eh????
Guess who I'm playing in the singles on Sunday morning.
Muller rice


----------



## bobmac (May 11, 2010)

Great news....have now got the much needed player from the Golf Magic site,
		
Click to expand...

Shame you're going to loose 

Click to expand...

You reckon eh????
Guess who I'm playing in the singles on Sunday morning.
Muller rice


Click to expand...

Muller rice?


----------



## Region3 (May 11, 2010)

Great news....have now got the much needed player from the Golf Magic site,
		
Click to expand...

Shame you're going to loose 

Click to expand...

You reckon eh????
Guess who I'm playing in the singles on Sunday morning.
Muller rice


Click to expand...

A) What he said ^^^^

B) Does that mean you've already done the draw, or that it will be less than random?


----------



## Leftie (May 11, 2010)

B) Does that mean you've already done the draw, or that it will be less than random?
		
Click to expand...

No, and yes - possibly


----------



## Smiffy (May 12, 2010)

Does that mean you've already done the draw, or that it will be less than random? 

Click to expand...

As if I would....      

No, I was just thinking aloud. Thought it would be really nice if Bobmac was Captain of the Golf Monthly side and played the Captain of the Golf Magic side in the final match on Sunday. Everything is poised for a draw when "you know who" walks off the 18th winning 1 up and taking the spoils....you know how it is 

*Who wants to take on the captaincy of the Golf Monthly side then? Somebody has got to do a sandwich list!!*


----------



## bobmac (May 12, 2010)

Tricky, who plays in the last group.
Hywel as our biggest bandi......I mean a good player.
Vig a born leader and a good player
RickG a great organiser and a good player

I would be happy to take on Monty's role...off first, first finished, first in the bar


----------



## HTL (May 12, 2010)

I really hope I dont get called a bandit for the whole weekend. Its going to really piss me off if I do. I have said on here that I will play a match with anyone off whatever handicapp. 

On a more positive note, I cant wait for it. I have two medals to play in before I come up and hoping for a handicapp chop.


----------



## USER1999 (May 12, 2010)

Im see you less as a bandit, and more like Dick Turpin.


----------



## Smiffy (May 12, 2010)

I would be happy to take on Monty's role...off first, first finished, first in the bar 

Click to expand...

If you want to take on the Captaincy Bob, that's fine by me. I will sort my pairings out over the course of the next week or so and post them up here. Don't forget it's singles on the Sunday morning, only 4BB on the Saturday afternoon.
If you sort your pairings out, we'll have a get together before the match where we can confirm who's going out with whom. I would really love the two Captains to play against each other in the singles though.....





			I really hope I dont get called a bandit for the whole weekend. Its going to really piss me off if I do.
		
Click to expand...

I was going to PM you about that Hywel. Not to call you a bandit, to sort out some kind of equilibrium.


----------



## vig (May 12, 2010)

Does that mean you've already done the draw, or that it will be less than random? 

Click to expand...

As if I would....      

No, I was just thinking aloud. Thought it would be really nice if Bobmac was Captain of the Golf Monthly side and played the Captain of the Golf Magic side in the final match on Sunday. Everything is poised for a draw when 


"you know who" walks off the 18th winning 1 up and taking the spoils....you know how it is
		
Click to expand...

You been on the halucianagenic (sp) drugs again Smiffy?

I don't mind taking up the role if no one wants it.  I can always Tw't rob on the last hole if i've played shite.


----------



## USER1999 (May 13, 2010)

I've gone off the idea of being Captain if it means I have to play Smiffy.


----------



## Smiffy (May 13, 2010)

I've gone off the idea of being Captain if it means I have to play Smiffy.
		
Click to expand...

You might have to play against me and Dhan on Saturday afternoon if the draw goes that way....

Definite point to the Magic team as Dhan is a pretty reliable player. Shame about me.


----------



## USER1999 (May 13, 2010)

My golf is on fire at the moment, so I don't care who I play against, or who my partner is. Heck, I'd even take on Hywel if he wasn't on my team.


----------



## bobmac (May 13, 2010)

I don't mind taking up the role if no one wants it. I can always Tw't rob on the last hole if i've played shite.
		
Click to expand...

As far as I am concerned I think you'd make a great captain.
You get my vote


----------



## Smiffy (May 13, 2010)

So who is your bloody captain????
I can't pick 'cos I'm on the opposition (read winners) team.
I've sorted my pairings out. A combination of youth, experience and drinking prowess.


----------



## HTL (May 13, 2010)

Think this decision deserves another post, itâ€™s a bit hidden away in this thread.


----------



## Smiffy (May 13, 2010)

Think this decision deserves another post, itâ€™s a bit hidden away in this thread.
		
Click to expand...

I will be starting another "Forest Pines" thread tonight Hywel and don't want to cheese off those that aren't coming with too many different threads on the subject....  
Bob has advised me that he doesn't want to do it, and has suggested either Vig or RickG. I can understand him not wanting to emulate Faldo and be Captain of the losing team though....  
It's your decision....


----------



## Smiffy (May 15, 2010)

Well my team is up and running.
Read it and weep you no hopers!!
  

*TEAM GOLF MAGIC   

1 SMIFFY (12)  
2 DHAN (15)  

3 JONJERRE (19)  
4 THE CROW (13)   

5 LITTLEINNOCENTGOPHER (13)  
6 THE BLACK CAT (11)  

7 THE GOLDEN FERRET (12) 
8 JAHMOO (19)  

9 NORMAN PORRITT (10)  
10 EWAN PORRITT (18)  

11 DASHER (15) 
12 BRIAN (18)*

A  brilliant combination of youth, experience, power and grace with each player prepared to die for his partner, his team and glory.


----------



## vig (May 15, 2010)

i'm quaking in my boots!

I hope the "youth" is really young cos you alone take the average age well above ours!


----------



## USER1999 (May 15, 2010)

Flippin eck Smiffy, aren't there any decent golfers on golf magic?


----------



## Smiffy (May 15, 2010)

Flippin eck Smiffy, aren't there any decent golfers on golf magic?
		
Click to expand...

It won't work


----------



## JustOne (May 15, 2010)

so I don't care who I play against, or who my partner is. Heck, I'd even take on Hywel if he wasn't on my team.
		
Click to expand...

Sure, but how many shots would he have to give you?


----------



## USER1999 (May 15, 2010)

None. I have the hex on Hywel, always have had.

A bit like Smiffy has it on us two.


----------



## vig (May 15, 2010)

Right folks, i'm sick of Rob sending me loves notes.
DOES ANYONE WANT THE CAPTAINCY?


----------



## JustOne (May 15, 2010)

Right folks, i'm sick of Rob sending me loves notes.
DOES ANYONE WANT THE CAPTAINCY?
		
Click to expand...

Surely it should go straight to anyone with the words "the mog" in their username?  

If not then it MUST go to someone with the best shoes...

If not then it MUST MUST MUST go to anyone with the ability to play with Titleist blades


----------



## SammmeBee (May 15, 2010)

Which shoes will Mog wear at Forest Pines......


----------



## rickg (May 15, 2010)

Which shoes will Mog wear at Forest Pines......
		
Click to expand...

Captains shoes!!


----------



## Smiffy (May 16, 2010)

I doubt very much if Mog would want it.
Could you imagine the shame he would have to endure forever more?
I personally don't think he's got the bottle (or clubs) for the job in hand.
Leave the lad alone.
Pick somebody who is at least capable of making a fight of it.


----------



## USER1999 (May 16, 2010)

I'm not taking the bait.

I see RickG as being of the right stuff. He could play in an astronaut suit. That would be cool.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 16, 2010)

Not sure why there isn't an advert around the outside of the page (still annoying the crap out of me btw) for murph given the number of FJ's he owns (even more than me) and lets face it GM vs Golf Magic is far more important than some tour event. Perhaps a forum vote for his attire over the two days is in order


----------



## USER1999 (May 16, 2010)

I'm not playing naked. No matter how many votes.


----------



## Smiffy (May 17, 2010)

Jeez!! What hope have you losers got?
You can't even pick a captain


----------



## bobmac (May 17, 2010)

Jeez!! What hope have you losers got?
You can't even pick a captain
       

Click to expand...

You just turn up with your bunch of losers and we'll see which team needs a captain


----------



## Smiffy (May 17, 2010)

You just turn up with your bunch of losers and we'll see which team needs a captain   

Click to expand...

If I play like I played yesterday Bob, I'll need an ambulance.
I was like the Red Arrows off the tee


----------



## rickg (May 17, 2010)

Jeez!! What hope have you losers got?
You can't even pick a captain
       

Click to expand...

OK, I'll do it if no one else wants to take the reigns, but be warned, I have an array of inspirational pre match speeches up my sleeve!!!! you have been warned.


----------



## HTL (May 17, 2010)

Good man rickg. Smiffy did tell you that the captain has to buy the first round of drinks???


----------



## bobmac (May 17, 2010)

We're in safe hands now


----------



## rickg (May 17, 2010)

Good man rickg. Smiffy did tell you that the captain has to buy the first round of drinks???
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Hywel, I'm imposing a strict no drinking or sex regime in the week leading up to the match...we have to be on peak form if were gonna beat the shandy drinking Golf Magic Team!!!!


----------



## bobmac (May 17, 2010)

You just turn up with your bunch of losers and we'll see which team needs a captain   

Click to expand...

If I play like I played yesterday Bob, I'll need an ambulance.
I was like the Red Arrows off the tee
		
Click to expand...

You think that was bad, don't you remember me playing the 18th at Beau Desert?


----------



## HTL (May 17, 2010)

I use to like you rickg.  

I cant wait to get ooop North now (Never thought id say that) all I need is my game to start clicking again, im going to need to be in top form off my new GM forum handicapp to help you guys out.


----------



## rickg (May 17, 2010)

OK troops!! Help me out with your current handicaps and any preferences who you would like to be paired with and against in the 4BBB on day one. Will try and accomodate wherever possible.

TEAM GOLF MONTHLY

1 CENTURYG5 
2 MURPHTHEMOG 
3 TIMBERBONCE 
4 TEEGIRL 
5 HTL DEPOSIT 
6 GRUMPYJOCK 
7 REGION3 
8 RICKG (7)
9 BOBMAC 
10 VIG
11 GLENN 
12 LEFTIE


----------



## USER1999 (May 17, 2010)

I am off 10. 

Probably don't want to play with HTL or Leftie (no offence guys, but it is a chance to meet some others on here who I haven't played with so much, if at all, and the same applies to you playing with me!). It would be useful to have a similar tee time to HTL as we are car sharing. Defo don't want to play against Smiffy, for similar reasons, and the fact that he is a knob.


----------



## HTL (May 17, 2010)

Ok here we go:- Iâ€™m playing off 12 for the event. I spoke with Smiffy and agreed that itâ€™s what I should be playing off. Especially as itâ€™s a friendly event and in doing this there is no way ill have some arse ruining my weeknd by calling me a bandit all night. 

As for who im playing with, I would like to play with someone new, im a bit bored with Murph + Leftie. I reckon playing with Bobmac would be good for me,  he could guide me around and kindly remind me that my wedge does not go 150 Yards!!! Or you captain, I suppose I could handle another round with you. 


(HTL DEPOSIT?)


----------



## Smiffy (May 17, 2010)

Please note that my pairings list is not my order of play.That cannot be decided until the morning after a meeting with the opposition captain.
S


----------



## Timberbonce (May 17, 2010)

Sorry Hywel, I'm imposing a strict no drinking or sex regime in the week leading up to the match...we have to be on peak form if were gonna beat the shandy drinking Golf Magic Team!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Theres no danger of that....I'm bringing the wife with me.  

I'm off 18.


----------



## Smiffy (May 17, 2010)

Sorry Hywel, I'm imposing a strict no sex regime
		
Click to expand...

Theres no danger of that....I'm bringing the wife with me.
		
Click to expand...

Friendly girl is she?


----------



## Region3 (May 17, 2010)

I'm off 11 at the moment, but 1 bad round away from 12 (and a medal tomorrow).

Don't mind who I play with, but as others have said it would be nice to play with people that I haven't done before.
I've played with Grumpyjock, Bobmac, and Leftie.

Are the Sunday tee times in 2's, or will we be playing 2 matches per group in 4's?


----------



## Robobum (May 17, 2010)

......Especially as itâ€™s a friendly event and in doing this there is no way ill have some arse ruining my weeknd by calling me a bandit all night. 

......
		
Click to expand...

You'll be okay, Homer isn't going.


----------



## Smiffy (May 17, 2010)

Are the Sunday tee times in 2's, or will we be playing 2 matches per group in 4's?
		
Click to expand...

I would have loved to have played the singles matches as 2 balls but unfortunately can only get sufficient tee times for 6 x fourballs. So there will be 2 matches per group.


----------



## iwtuk (May 17, 2010)

......Especially as itâ€™s a friendly event and in doing this there is no way ill have some arse ruining my weeknd by calling me a bandit all night. 

......
		
Click to expand...

You'll be okay, Homer isn't going.
		
Click to expand...

Ouch! That's gotta hurt!!!


----------



## vig (May 17, 2010)

If RickG thinks I ain't drinking leading up to it, you better scratch my name.  

I'm planning on drinking up to the event, during it and after it.   

As for the sex bit, after my missus saw the pic in the mag, I may not get there ever again


----------



## Leftie (May 17, 2010)

Rick.  I'm off 13 at the moment.

Murph, HTL and Region3 have already made clear that they don't want to partner me . 

I'm not so picky as them and am happy to partner anyone else.  

I'm surprised no-one has yet offered to play a round with Teegirl


----------



## vig (May 17, 2010)

i'll have a word with the lad when he gets home tonight.
Need to make sure he is ok playing with someone else.

If so, I wouldn't mind a knock with Murph or HTL


----------



## JustOne (May 17, 2010)

Ok here we go:- Iâ€™m playing off 12 for the event. I spoke with Smiffy and agreed that itâ€™s what I should be playing off.
		
Click to expand...

That man can get blood out of a stone.... he should be a flippin' car sales man!


----------



## Smiffy (May 17, 2010)

I will draw my order of play up sometime during Saturday morning, Rick has to do the same thing and then we will just sit down and see who is going out with who. I already have my ideas of who will be going out first etc.
All depends if you want to stick the "big guns" out first to help secure the points, or last... so that you have strength in depth.
Based on what happens on Saturday I will then draw my order of play for Sunday morning, and again sit down with Rick to match my order of play up with his.
So nobody is going to be sure who they are playing against until the day.....   

Really looking forward to it, should be a nice change from the normal Stableford competitions


----------



## JustOne (May 17, 2010)

I will draw my order of play up sometime during Saturday morning, Rick has to do the same thing and then we will just sit down and see who is going out with who. I already have my ideas of who will be going out first etc.
All depends if you want to stick the "big guns" out first to help secure the points, or last... so that you have strength in depth.
Based on what happens on Saturday I will then draw my order of play for Sunday morning, and again sit down with Rick to match my order of play up with his.
So nobody is going to be sure who they are playing against until the day.....   

Really looking forward to it, should be a nice change from the normal Stableford competitions
      

Click to expand...

You're quite the king of matchplay.....


----------



## Smiffy (May 17, 2010)

You're quite the king of matchplay.....
		
Click to expand...

Forget yesterday. It was a blip


----------



## Region3 (May 17, 2010)

Surely it's just a friendly game of golf, the result doesn't matter that much does it?


----------



## Smiffy (May 17, 2010)

Surely it's just a friendly game of golf, the result doesn't matter that much does it?






Click to expand...

Nice try knob


----------



## Region3 (May 17, 2010)

Surely it's just a friendly game of golf, the result doesn't matter that much does it?






Click to expand...

Nice try knob


Click to expand...

Muhahahahaaaaaaa







This is the most I've been looking forward to a weekend in yonks


----------



## JustOne (May 17, 2010)

This is the most I've been looking forward to a weekend in yonks 

Click to expand...

Gutted I can't make it.. the missus has to work to keep a roof over my lazy head


----------



## Smiffy (May 17, 2010)

This is the most I've been looking forward to a weekend in yonks 

Click to expand...

Me too. Should be a right laugh.
My mate Norman is donating a cup, hopefully will have time to get it engraved.
It would be good if we could make this an annual thing.
But I've learnt my lesson from this one and will not overestimate the numbers again!


----------



## rickg (May 17, 2010)

OK, I've had a go at the pairings for the 4BBB. They are in no particular order, and as Smiffy has pointed out, this will be announced on the morning of the first days play.
I've tried to accomodate requests where they were made.

Just need Vig & Glenns handicaps please gents.

The countdown to Forest Pines has officially commenced!!! 

<u>*Team Golf Monthly</u>

Vig	(?)
Murphthemog(10)

Teegirl	(14)
Leftie	(13)

Region3	(11)
HTL	(12)

Grumpyjock (23)
Bobmac	(0)

Timberbonce (18)
Rickg	(7)

CenturyG5 (10)
Glenn	(?) *


----------



## Smiffy (May 18, 2010)

The countdown to Forest Pines has officially commenced!!! 

<u>*Team Golf Monthly</u>

Vig	(?)
Murphthemog(10)

Teegirl	(14)
Leftie	(13)

Region3	(11)
HTL	(12)

Grumpyjock (23)
Bobmac	(0)

Timberbonce (18)
Rickg	(7)

CenturyG5 (10)
Glenn	(?) *

Click to expand...

Seriously. 
It sounds like somebody has just filled our teams locker room with laughing gas


----------



## bobmac (May 18, 2010)

The countdown to Forest Pines has officially commenced!!! 

<u>*Team Golf Monthly</u>

Vig	(?)
Murphthemog(10)

Teegirl	(14)
Leftie	(13)

Region3	(11)
HTL	(12)

Grumpyjock (23)
Bobmac	(0)

Timberbonce (18)
Rickg	(7)

CenturyG5 (10)
Glenn	(?) *

Click to expand...

Seriously. 
It sounds like somebody has just filled our teams locker room with laughing gas



Click to expand...

Putz


----------



## Smiffy (May 18, 2010)

Putz    

Click to expand...

No. Seriously.
It does.
Was Papa Smurf paired with Jan so that he could play off the same tee without disrupting play?

And you and GrumpyJock together. Hope the sun isn't too bright. Whoever is playing against you two are going to get blinded unless you both wear caps
    

Oh and Vigs handicap. Too many kebabs


----------



## bobmac (May 18, 2010)

Putz    

Click to expand...

No. Seriously.
It does.
Was Papa Smurf paired with Jan so that he could play off the same tee without disrupting play?

And you and GrumpyJock together. Hope the sun isn't too bright. Whoever is playing against you two are going to get blinded unless you both wear caps
    

Oh and Vigs handicap. Too many kebabs


Click to expand...

Knob

I'll have you know we have a great depth in .......height


----------



## USER1999 (May 18, 2010)

Looks like a good draw to me. Well done Rick. Can't see how we aren't going to stuff them.


----------



## Smiffy (May 18, 2010)

Looks like a good draw to me. Well done Rick. Can't see how we aren't going to stuff them.
		
Click to expand...

You haven't played with Vig before have you Chris?


----------



## USER1999 (May 18, 2010)

He can't be a worse partner than you though.


----------



## bobmac (May 18, 2010)

You haven't played with Vig before have you Chris?
       

Click to expand...

I'm not going to say a word


----------



## Smiffy (May 18, 2010)

I'm not going to say a word  

Click to expand...

Strange


----------



## vig (May 18, 2010)

OK, I've had a go at the pairings for the 4BBB. They are in no particular order, and as Smiffy has pointed out, this will be announced on the morning of the first days play.
I've tried to accomodate requests where they were made.

Just need Vig & Glenns handicaps please gents.

The countdown to Forest Pines has officially commenced!!! 

<u>*Team Golf Monthly</u>

Vig	(?)
Murphthemog(10)

Teegirl	(14)
Leftie	(13)

Region3	(11)
HTL	(12)

Grumpyjock (23)
Bobmac	(0)

Timberbonce (18)
Rickg	(7)

CenturyG5 (10)
Glenn	(?) *

Click to expand...

Sorry Rick, I thought i'd posted this.
I'm 13 & Glenn is 28


----------



## vig (May 18, 2010)

Putz    

Click to expand...

No. Seriously.
It does.
Was Papa Smurf paired with Jan so that he could play off the same tee without disrupting play?

And you and GrumpyJock together. Hope the sun isn't too bright. Whoever is playing against you two are going to get blinded unless you both wear caps
    

Oh and Vigs handicap. Too many kebabs


Click to expand...

I'll have you know Arfur, I haven't eaten a kebab in 25 yrs.


----------



## bobmac (May 18, 2010)

For those who haven't been to FP before......
If you plan on getting blootered on Saturday night, bring lots of cash coz it isn't cheap


----------



## Leftie (May 18, 2010)

Shouldn't be a problem Bob.  I think I remember Smiffy saying that he was paying


----------



## Region3 (May 18, 2010)

Sorry team, but I'm now off 12 (11.5) 

I know it sounds like a good thing getting an extra shot, but I'm there because I'm garbage when it matters.


----------



## Smiffy (May 19, 2010)

Sorry team, but I'm now off 12 (11.5) 

I know it sounds like a good thing getting an extra shot, but I'm there because I'm garbage when it matters. 

Click to expand...

The first rumblings of the collapse


----------



## Smiffy (May 19, 2010)

For those who haven't been to FP before......
If you plan on getting blootered on Saturday night, bring lots of cash coz it isn't cheap   

Click to expand...

I'd call Â£1.75 a pint terrific value for money Bob.
Oh I forgot. You're a jock


----------



## USER1999 (May 19, 2010)

Yeah, Shandy is always cheap.


----------



## bobmac (May 19, 2010)

For those who haven't been to FP before......
If you plan on getting blootered on Saturday night, bring lots of cash coz it isn't cheap   

Click to expand...

I'd call Â£1.75 a pint terrific value for money Bob.
Oh I forgot. You're a jock
 

Click to expand...

Brian was there a few weeks ago and 2 coffees and a tea cost him Â£9


----------



## HTL (May 19, 2010)

For those who haven't been to FP before......
If you plan on getting blootered on Saturday night, bring lots of cash coz it isn't cheap   

Click to expand...

I'd call Â£1.75 a pint terrific value for money Bob.
Oh I forgot. You're a jock
 

Click to expand...

Brian was there a few weeks ago and 2 coffees and a tea cost him Â£9   

Click to expand...

So is it all back to yours for beers?


----------



## bobmac (May 19, 2010)

For those who haven't been to FP before......
If you plan on getting blootered on Saturday night, bring lots of cash coz it isn't cheap   

Click to expand...

I'd call Â£1.75 a pint terrific value for money Bob.
Oh I forgot. You're a jock
 

Click to expand...

Brian was there a few weeks ago and 2 coffees and a tea cost him Â£9   

Click to expand...

So is it all back to yours for beers?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not drinking any more 











I'm also not drinking any less


----------



## Redwood (May 19, 2010)

For those who haven't been to FP before......
If you plan on getting blootered on Saturday night, bring lots of cash coz it isn't cheap   

Click to expand...

I'd call Â£1.75 a pint terrific value for money Bob.
Oh I forgot. You're a jock
 

Click to expand...

Brian was there a few weeks ago and 2 coffees and a tea cost him Â£9   

Click to expand...

Well, if you get a wee tot in all three I'm sure that'd do it!!!


----------



## Region3 (May 19, 2010)

Sorry team, but I'm now off 12 (11.5) 

I know it sounds like a good thing getting an extra shot, but I'm there because I'm garbage when it matters. 

Click to expand...

The first rumblings of the collapse


Click to expand...

I should've added that I'm quite happy to carry on off 11 if you want since it was 'published' as that.

Don't want any cries of ****** when my form gloriously returns and go round in 82


----------



## Smiffy (May 19, 2010)

I should've added that I'm quite happy to carry on off 11 if you want since it was 'published' as that.

Don't want any cries of ****** when my form gloriously returns and go round in 82 

Click to expand...

No Geezer. You play off 12. I've managed to fit in 382 crap rounds (qualifiers) over the last 3 weeks so I'm now off 22


----------



## bobmac (May 19, 2010)

I've managed to fit in 382 crap rounds (qualifiers) over the last 3 weeks so I'm now off 22


Click to expand...

Dam, that means I've got to give you 9 shots


----------



## USER1999 (May 19, 2010)

I've managed to fit in 382 crap rounds (qualifiers) over the last 3 weeks so I'm now off 22


Click to expand...

But can you play to it?


----------



## Smiffy (May 19, 2010)

I've managed to fit in 382 crap rounds (qualifiers) over the last 3 weeks so I'm now off 22


Click to expand...

But can you play to it?
		
Click to expand...

I will let you know on Monday


----------



## CrapHacker (May 19, 2010)

By the way, I just want to get it on record that I am expecting decent video footage of all this.

Warts and all coverage, please.


----------



## USER1999 (May 19, 2010)

I thought you didn't know what video was?


----------



## vig (May 19, 2010)

If the drinks are that expensive it will mean
(i) A weekend of unknown clarity
(ii) A trip to the boot for a 24pack
(iii) A trip to civilisation for a decent session.


I don't want to contemplate (i)


----------



## USER1999 (May 19, 2010)

There is no civilisation in Lincolnshire.

Also, webbed fingers make pulling a pint difficult.


----------



## Smiffy (May 20, 2010)

If the drinks are that expensive it will mean
(i) A weekend of unknown clarity
(ii) A trip to the boot for a 24pack
(iii) A trip to civilisation for a decent session.


I don't want to contemplate (i)  

Click to expand...

How about....

(iiii) just don't go to the bar.

It worked in Scotland


----------



## vig (May 20, 2010)

If the drinks are that expensive it will mean
(i) A weekend of unknown clarity
(ii) A trip to the boot for a 24pack
(iii) A trip to civilisation for a decent session.


I don't want to contemplate (i)  

Click to expand...

How about....

(iiii) just don't go to the bar.

It worked in Scotland



Click to expand...

In fairness Robert chuck, one visit would have covered you for the night.


----------

